# Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

I bought this rabbit at the end of the summer. It had a built up 16v motor. I blew head gasket last week and now i think i want to do a motor swap.
So i think i might attempt 2006 Gti 2.0t swap with 6 speed into my rabbit.
I know the 1.8t's have been swaped before into A1's.. what is the difference between the 1.8t and the 2.0t? (except obviously the bigger block)


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (vwsnaps)*

That is one hot Mk1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (vwsnaps)*

You'll need all the electronics to go with the engine, of course. Maybe start by getting the Bentley manual on CD and seeing where everything is.

Is that a 356 on the trailer?







My sister lives in Lincoln (near Hwy 2 and Old Cheney). I should go visit her and check out your cars!


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_You'll need all the electronics to go with the engine, of course. Maybe start by getting the Bentley manual on CD and seeing where everything is.

Is that a 356 on the trailer?







My sister lives in Lincoln (near Hwy 2 and Old Cheney). I should go visit her and check out your cars!









Yes its a speedster replica i just sold to make my rabbit faster...
Thats actually where i live is old chenney and highway 2... right behind Target
Oh im thinking about stand alone software for the 2.0t, i already have it so might as well use it ...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (vwsnaps)*

if a 1.8T went into an A1, you should also know that 1.8T's are going into MKV's in China. So if it's very similar, you just need to know the 1.8t swap info. But there might be differences in the MKV overseas market. 
Just wanted to say that. There's a user that posted up in the mkv forum a few weeks ago that has a MKV 1.8T from the factory. Might be something to look into http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (vwsnaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsnaps* »_Oh im thinking about stand alone software for the 2.0t, i already have it so might as well use it ...

Standalone that can run FSI injectors??? I didn't know this was available yet!
The FSi is the huge hold-back here, everything from the ECU controlled pulse-width based fuel pump (controls pressure between fuel pump in-tank and on the rail via pulsewidth to the pump and current requirements), to the control of the fuel-rail pump, and the super low fire times of the injectors...


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap ([email protected]n.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Standalone that can run FSI injectors??? I didn't know this was available yet!
The FSi is the huge hold-back here, everything from the ECU controlled pulse-width based fuel pump (controls pressure between fuel pump in-tank and on the rail via pulsewidth to the pump and current requirements), to the control of the fuel-rail pump, and the super low fire times of the injectors...


I have stand alone for my rabbit already, i didnt realize it was a completely differnt FI system. I guess ill need engine wiring harness and ECU, which with the swap i am buying its included anyways.. im sure ill run into all sorts of technological advances that will hinder my desire to put the engine in my rabbit.
I dont think it will stop me. I almost bought a 1.8t swap last week but i think this would be more interested as you have pointed out.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (vwsnaps)*

wiht enough $ it can def be doen. physical swap it self should not be much different then a 1.8t, now as far as standalone goes....I dont think you can control fsi with that hmm, then haltehc e8 came to mind but I dont think even that offers support for the FSI. you are def better off getting an ECU with harness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (prodigymb)*

good luck with the project if you decide to do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just think how quick your rabbit would be with a ecu flash and turbo-back exhaust


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Not absolutely positive on this, but I'm pretty sure the 2.0t does actually mount differently than all other VW engines. I think there's an engine mount right between the auxilary belt part of the motor, up near the cylinder head. I didn't look that good, just something I happened to notice.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Not absolutely positive on this, but I'm pretty sure the 2.0t does actually mount differently than all other VW engines. I think there's an engine mount right between the auxilary belt part of the motor, up near the cylinder head. I didn't look that good, just something I happened to notice. 

Same as a 1.8t


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The axles are way different lengths I know that. Even 02M mounts in a mk1/rabbit are a stretch. I'd probably pass on it. So many parts with the FSI setup!


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You can control the FSi Injector using a Motec M800 system.Dont know the details,just know its doable.
Wait till one of those MS geeks figure it out over a mcdonalds happy meal...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

I will be following this thread closely and may be able to offer advice from time to time as I am beginning something similar.
I am worried more about convenience and instrument cluster issues, debating on swapping the entire can network.
Have you thought about can info and instrument cluster, wheel speed sensors, tranny speed sensors and all of that good stuff?
In your car you can contain the electronics down to instrument cluster, but you'll still need to delete alot of controller feedback to the ecu from abs, airbags, etc.
As you can tell, I don't do swaps, I am starting my first one soon but I think we can work together to figure some stuff out.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Same as a 1.8t








Really? I thought 1.8t's used the same mounting points as the older motors. 
BTW, that MKI would move like hell with a 2.0t in it.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I will be following this thread closely and may be able to offer advice from time to time as I am beginning something similar.
I am worried more about convenience and instrument cluster issues, debating on swapping the entire can network.
Have you thought about can info and instrument cluster, wheel speed sensors, tranny speed sensors and all of that good stuff?
In your car you can contain the electronics down to instrument cluster, but you'll still need to delete alot of controller feedback to the ecu from abs, airbags, etc.
As you can tell, I don't do swaps, I am starting my first one soon but I think we can work together to figure some stuff out.
Obviousely you would have the normal 1.8t swap issues, like the DBW pedal assembly and immobilizer. At least one new issue would be the electromechanical steering, the ECU is gonna wanna see that there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Obviousely you would have the normal 1.8t swap issues, like the DBW pedal assembly and immobilizer. At least one new issue would be the electromechanical steering, the ECU is gonna wanna see that there.

well, I'm going in a mk4 chasis, so only the mk4 vs. mk5 changes are going to be of concern but I think without the can network, I will still have to delete some systems. It sounds like electro mech steering is going to be one of them.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well, I'm going in a mk4 chasis, so only the mk4 vs. mk5 changes are going to be of concern but I think without the can network, I will still have to delete some systems. It sounds like electro mech steering is going to be one of them.
I'm not sure if there's some sort of seperate control module for the steering, but you would probably need to have it plugged in to the ECU. I do know that if you pull the steering fuse (or blow it...... don't ask







), that the ECU completely shuts the car down, the guage cluster goes dumb, and the car doesn't start.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

Bump for later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

I think with time all the ECU related problems will be figured out just like with the 1.8t that at first people where worried about so many things that the solution turned out to be very simple for them in the end 
I say swap in the motor with all the electronics then start mining threw it targeting each individual problem at a time all you needs is patience to solve electrical problems


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

i am doing that swap but dont use the stock electronics,we wil use a dignifant from a g60,yes it will work its don before.
the engine mounts are homemade as is the intake manifold and the water to are ic.
It will fit,but you''ll need the modifi the turbo,haching it up and reweld it.
It's a lot off work but it's fun too do.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Interested in how this turns out


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Interested in how this turns out

me too


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll keep you up too date.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (appie)*

Externally, the 1.8t block and the 2.0t FSI block are the same. All the Mk2/3 mounts bolt up as well as any 4 cylinder bellhousing from any transverse setup that VW has ever made. That also means that axles are a non issue.
In a Mk1, only thing you will need to fab up is a pass. side motor mount as this block, just like the new 1.8t block uses an internal water pump which keeps the Mk1 mount from bolting up.
We were originally going to put or motor into a Rabbit, but have decided to put it in my Mk2 GLI instead.
Fuel injection is still up in the air at this point. I really don't have too much issue with just converting the motor to normal fuel injection, biggest problem at this point is the plastic intake manifold. But it would be cool to run the FSI, even though I still suspect that 4 extra injectors will be required to make any real big power, at least with what is currently available in terms of upgrading the FSI stuff.


----------



## 86GTIMurphy (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (vwsnaps)*

Yup, you're crazy. 
I am planning similar swap: 2.0t FSI with DSG into 86 GTI.
Havn't found a donor in the NW. Need more people to wreck GTIs.
Maybe this winter will help


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (86GTIMurphy)*

Check out ebay there is a 2.0 FSI with wiring and 6 speed Manual trans


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Yous guys are NUTS! A Mk1 or 2 with this motor will be an ANIMAL! Maybe I'll total mine so I can do this too... Just need to buy my Mk2 back.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (vwsnaps)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Maybe im crazy? mk1 2.0t FSI swap (myjettaisred)*

sweeeet


----------

